# Help on Socializing a 10 Month Old



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London needs to learn how to socialize with other dogs before we can adopt another puppy or adult Maltese. If we get a puppy, it will be 10-12 months before I will have $2000 saved up, so there is no rush!

In the meantime, I want to obedience train London better as well as socialize her properly.

The only time she has had interaction with another dog (other than her littermates & other adult Maltese @ the breeder's) was when she was about 4 months old and my husband's coworker had a litter of Shih-Tzu puppies. The puppies were about 8 weeks old when London met them, and she growled at them for a good 10 minutes and then finally started to play a little with them.

The only person we know who has dogs is this person with the Shih-Tzus, and I'm sure she would be more than happy to provide her dogs (she has like 5 Tzus) for our training sessions.

Does anyone have any tips or reading materials to suggest that would help us get started? Are there "socialization" classes that places provide? Would obedience training classes help (or does she need to be socialized first)?

We KNOW that we want another Maltese, but we don't want to be in over our heads if we get a new addition too soon.

Thank you for your suggestions and help!*


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Obedience class is a great place to start because it's a controlled environment with all dogs on leashes. Personally I like daycare also, if you have a good one in your town.

good luck,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (makettle29 @ Oct 27 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658737


> Obedience class is a great place to start because it's a controlled environment with all dogs on leashes. Personally I like daycare also, if you have a good one in your town.
> 
> good luck,
> 
> mary anna herk and theena[/B]


*I was wondering if obedience class would be too much if she is constantly barking at the other dogs there -- wouldn't she be a nuisance? I actually bathe dogs part-time at a dog daycare/pet hotel, and I am allowed to bring her to daycare for free while I'm working, but I was worried about her not being socialized first and being thrown into a room with other small dogs.*


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 27 2008, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658741


> QUOTE (makettle29 @ Oct 27 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658737





> Obedience class is a great place to start because it's a controlled environment with all dogs on leashes. Personally I like daycare also, if you have a good one in your town.
> 
> good luck,
> 
> mary anna herk and theena[/B]


*I was wondering if obedience class would be too much if she is constantly barking at the other dogs there -- wouldn't she be a nuisance? I actually bathe dogs part-time at a dog daycare/pet hotel, and I am allowed to bring her to daycare for free while I'm working, but I was worried about her not being socialized first and being thrown into a room with other small dogs.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


The obedience class I took, the dogs weren't allowed to socialize. The reason, it was designed for you and your dog to focus on each other. I'm lucky that many of my neighbors have dogs and I socialized Scarlett with them. I'd try a doggie daycare if there aren't any dogs nearby for a play date.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well...it depends on her level of anxiety in a class situation. I would seek out a good trainer and have London evaluated in person. Then you can decide if private lessons or a "fearful dog" class would be better than a regular obedience class. 

I would avoid flooding her if she is fearful (tossing her into daycare). Working with a single dog at a time would be a better idea.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am going thru behavior modification training w/Benny as we speak. My suggestion is to follow what JMM suggested. Look into a trainer who does systematic desensitization and behavior modification training and work w/London one on one. We are doing private sessions right now and maybe at a later point Ben can go into group classes. Honestly, the training we are going thru has been amazing so far. 2 sessions and Benny is already improving.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 27 2008, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658741


> QUOTE (makettle29 @ Oct 27 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658737





> Obedience class is a great place to start because it's a controlled environment with all dogs on leashes. Personally I like daycare also, if you have a good one in your town.
> 
> good luck,
> 
> mary anna herk and theena[/B]


*I was wondering if obedience class would be too much if she is constantly barking at the other dogs there -- wouldn't she be a nuisance? I actually bathe dogs part-time at a dog daycare/pet hotel, and I am allowed to bring her to daycare for free while I'm working, but I was worried about her not being socialized first and being thrown into a room with other small dogs.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG! Thats your answer doggy daycare. This how Clifford got socialized. We have a place that charges $2 an hour, and I would drop him off for a 1/2 day, and he loved it, and now loves all dogs. Great thing with your situation, its FREE!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 28 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659463


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 27 2008, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658741





> QUOTE (makettle29 @ Oct 27 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658737





> Obedience class is a great place to start because it's a controlled environment with all dogs on leashes. Personally I like daycare also, if you have a good one in your town.
> 
> good luck,
> 
> mary anna herk and theena[/B]


*I was wondering if obedience class would be too much if she is constantly barking at the other dogs there -- wouldn't she be a nuisance? I actually bathe dogs part-time at a dog daycare/pet hotel, and I am allowed to bring her to daycare for free while I'm working, but I was worried about her not being socialized first and being thrown into a room with other small dogs.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG! Thats your answer doggy daycare. This how Clifford got socialized. We have a place that charges $2 an hour, and I would drop him off for a 1/2 day, and he loved it, and now loves all dogs. Great thing with your situation, its FREE!
[/B][/QUOTE]


$2 an hour?! The place around here costs $20 for 1/2 day. My dogs don't play though, so I don't take them....maybe I should look into it....Abbey seems afraid of alot of dogs, she acts really bossy sometimes and gets nippy.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I think a big misconception is that dogs need to play with each other and 'meet and greet.' When we pass other dogs walking, etc we don't stop and socialize that is for a specific time, not while we are walking. I think tolerance of other dogs will come with training, so you do need to find a good balanced trainer (if that is possible anymore) and start taking lessons. He needs to be able to work around, and exist in an environment with other dogs without getting overwhelmed first. I think when it comes time for you to get another dog he will pick which one 'clicks' with him and they will figure it out on their own. I also want to add that you can not expect him to tolerate rude dogs trying to play or approach him (most of them are). The best type of dogs to socialize with are relaxed dogs, that will mostly just ignore him.


----------



## michynyc (Sep 25, 2008)

LJSquishy- Gizmo needed socialization too, so I started bringing him to the dog park/dog run in my neighborhood. Not sure if you have one where you live, but it was a perfect solution for us. We can stay for a short period of time until he is tired/anti-social, or stay longer if he finds a friend. Plus I am there to supervise which makes me more comfortable. I also took him this past weekend to a Maltese meet-up group we have here in the NYC, and he was far more social with other Malteses than he is with most other dogs we meet. Good luck!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Maltese Meetups were where Wolfie met dogs, off leash that he could relate to and not be too intimidated by.

There is something about being off leash around other dogs in a controlled park setting that helps calm them.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey attended obedience classes & there really isn't any playtime there, so not sure that would be helpful to you. When my old groomer would have a couple of good small dogs she would let them play in a penned in area. Abbey loved playing with them, until I came in & then if they tried to greet me before she did- she would snap at them. :shocked: 
I have tried a few of my friends dogs at my house. First friend's yorkie (female) didn't like Abbey so I couldn't tell how Abbey was going to react...playdate ended before it began! LOL :biggrin: Second friend's maltese (male) - Abbey absolutely hated! I think he was just too hyper for her. He tried playing by jumping at her & she wanted NO part of that! :angry: Third friend's maltese/bichon mix (male) came to play & he was very laid back & would lay in front of her as to tease her but not invade her space or touch her- To this day she LOVES Harley!!  He backs off when she's had enough, too. It just seems like he reads her!

Anyways, After such a long story...my point is, I think it really depends on the personality of the 2 dogs.  Even if London likes & plays with a dog away from home, it still may be a different story once she is at home. Good Luck! :grouphug: I know it's a hard decision. I've been putting it off with Abbey, too- just because I don't want her to be unhappy but deep down I think she would love a playmate!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i always took the buttercup on a weekly trip to a petsmart or other doggie boutique. we wouldn't have to be there very long, and she would select who she would sniff up, but from a very early age, she was around all types of dogs. now, butter has never been a barky dog, no matter what size/type of dog comes in her direction. she would wag her tail as crazy while encountering another maltese as she would a great dane. we probably did weekly trips like that for 5-6 years, believe it or not. now, my schedule does not allow me a set schedule, but i still try to get her out. 

now that she's older and somewhat crabbier (hmmm... like mother, like daughter, no? LOL), when we are encountering a dog that I'M unsure of (the buttercup is unsure of NO one...), i will hold her and let them sniff that way. when all is good, i will set her down and they will sniff butts and do things of that nature. 

one thing i've learned in the last couple of years, is that i do not sit on the ground while they are playing because that invites "others" to crawl up on my lap and the buttercup does NOT like that because it is HER LAP. that lap is for BUTTERCUPS ONLY. she doesn't get barky/bitey/growly, but rather she will push them off and give ME the stink eye! so. mental note: mommy's lap is not to be shared by anyone other than a buttercup. noted.

 

good luck, and i'm sure once a pattern of meet'n'greets are established, she'll be more confident around other pups too


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Little Update:

I have started looking into a few different locations for taking obedience classes with London. I want her to be a little more socialized before we take classes, though, as I think it would disturb the other "students" if she was barking the entire time.

On Saturday, we're getting together with my husband's coworker & she is bringing one of her Shih-Tzus for us to socialize London with! We are going to try and do this every weekend if it's possible for us, and as London gets more comfortable, she will bring more of her dogs (she's got 5 to choose from! lol). London will also get to meet 2 English Setters on Saturday (who also need socialization). I'm so excited that we will be able to work on her problems!

I'm going to try and take London on more walks and trips to Petco/Petsmart, and soon I will try taking her to the doggy daycare I work at (just for a quick visit at first -- not to leave her there).*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My oldest daughter recently rescued a yorkie who lost a back leg. She brought him over to see
how he got along with other dogs. He immediately tried to attack Toy so Toy sat on him. :new_shocked: 
Needless to say, we socialize in our own way around here. Be nice or we squish you. :smrofl:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 30 2008, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661076


> My oldest daughter recently rescued a yorkie who lost a back leg. She brought him over to see
> how he got along with other dogs. He immediately tried to attack Toy so Toy sat on him. :new_shocked:
> Needless to say, we socialize in our own way around here. Be nice or we squish you. :smrofl:[/B]



:smrofl: :wacko1:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think you need to just drop London off at that daycare and let him adapt on his own. He'll do fine, barking or whatever he does, they simmer down when they are in a pack setting. When its one on one playtime is when u start with the fighting and issues. Dogs get along better with a pack then with one. Try not hold him back, because I think he is ready for this as much as you are.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London, my husband, and I just got back from our meeting with the Shih-Tzu & 2 English Setters...

IT WENT GREAT!!! :cheer: 

For the first couple of minutes, London barked & shrieked at the little Shih-Tzu girl (who is the same age as London), but after that, she REALLY liked her! She wasn't acting submissive at all, just sniffed her, chased her (playing), and walked along side her. I was SO pleased. London even liked the English Setters pretty well -- she would walk up to them and sniff them. If they moved suddenly, she would jump back a little, but they ARE a lot bigger than her, so that's to be expected.

I'm hoping that next weekend we can meet up again, and if that goes well, I'm going to enroll us in Obedience Class 1!

I feel much more at ease now about making the decision not to adopt Joey the Rescue. She acted completely different today than she acted with Joey, so I think he was just TOO dominant for her. I think he already has a new home, as his ad isn't on PetFinder.com anymore. I know London will accept another dog in the future -- we will just have to find the right Rescue or get a puppy. I will have to admit, I AM getting puppy fever again now...Ugh! LOL

Thank you all for your suggestions -- she is going to be socialized properly soon enough! *


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's wonderful! I'm so glad to hear it went well. Yay London!


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

When our lab was a young pup, we took her to Puppy Kindergarten, where we had a socialization/play time at the end of class each week. There were some basic training commands in the class also, but the main point of the class was socialization - I think it lasted 3 weeks for one hour each week...This was the only class offered for any dogs under 5 months at that school (this was back in Seattle - the Academy of Canine Behavior - we loved that school!)


----------

